# Gave them the Bonsai treatment.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Had not trimmed these in about a year or so, was just a bush again, so I got it back to a 'tree' look. USed some battery powered hand held grass trimmers, then finer work with some small cutters.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, Jerry! 

Best, 
TJ


----------

